# Rolling my first fatties....(of pork).....



## shartmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Fontina cheese AWESOME FLAVOR!!






	

		
			
		

		
	
  

Carmel onions, double cheese, potatoes, some beef from last night and some bacon!!







All rolled up nice and tight ready for the "WEAVE"







Second one a lil more on the healthy side.... Spinach greens, onions and feta cheese













The top one is the Spinach greens and feta.... I messed up on the weave... because the bacon was thick cut and wasn't in long enough strips.... The bottom is the meat explosion.... 

I had them in 240 smoker for 2.5 hrs then put them in the broiler for about 7 min to crisp up bacon!







In the end they tasted great but I needed more cheese in both!!  I am going to try them again!

Thanks for looking!

Steve


----------



## smokejunkie (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking good Steve!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2012)

They look excellent Steve! Nice job!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll have some...those look good!


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 7, 2012)

Pass some this way! Thumbs Up


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like you got the Rolling down...You sure you ain't had previous experience? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Good Job!...JJ


----------



## shartmann (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! and JJ of course I have previous experience!!


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 9, 2012)

looks great


----------

